# TIMING ADVANCE



## Thanatos (Jan 22, 2008)

how can i advance my timing. is there a certain way to do it. is there a link ican go to or a tread.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

timing light and FSM


----------



## dirtyhands0321 (Jan 23, 2008)

What I did on my 89 was at idle loosen the bolt on the distributor and advance or retard the timing, by moving the back or forward. When it smooths out, tighten the bolt and rev the engine to make sure its doesn't knock. You can only move a few degrees of movement, just keep in mind where you start at just in case you have to return. Timing light, who needs that!:givebeer:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

dirtyhands0321 said:


> What I did on my 89 was at idle loosen the bolt on the distributor and advance or retard the timing, by moving the back or forward. When it smooths out, tighten the bolt and rev the engine to make sure its doesn't knock. You can only move a few degrees of movement, just keep in mind where you start at just in case you have to return. Timing light, who needs that!:givebeer:


an intelligent man does things the right way the first time. Besides if he has to ask how to adjust the timing I seriously doubt he has the ear to detect when it is running just right for that RPM.


----------

